# Critter in lake



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

There is a underwater trench leading from under the tree at the edge of the lake out about 3 feet. I have seen the critter swim out like a flash but today I finally got a good look at it. It was underwater, about a foot or so, black, and I think it had webbed feet. It was fast, swam out toward the deeper water, and I didn't see it after that. It just seems to vanish.

Otter?


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd bet it's a muskrat. Otters are considerably larger (adults are usually longer than 2' with a extra 18" for the tail).


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree on the muskrat.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Definitely a water rat. Had the same thing years ago on my lake. I set a conibear trap at the entrance and caught a half dozen. My front lawn caved in and I had to refill it. They had a dang condominium under there! Get rid of them if its in a spot you dont want that to happen.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

I am renting so I will let the owners know.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

Hm. Someone looking at the property to rent got a picture of what looked like a fish (should have got a copy). what are the chances this critter is a snakehead? If so, what should I do about it?


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Mushrat!


Oldun

By the by, I knows it ain't spelt rite!:lol:


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

It didnt look like a muskrat he had a pic of.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

That would be a dogfish.


----------



## Gearhead (Jan 21, 2014)

RoadKillCafe said:


> Hm. Someone looking at the property to rent got a picture of what looked like a fish (should have got a copy). what are the chances this critter is a snakehead? If so, what should I do about it?


If it's truly a Snakehead, I think the DNR should be notified ?

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_52259-54177--,00.html


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Or we could jump to conclusions and go berserk about an invasive species invasion in MI... TV reporters, Fox News, the sky is falling!

Generally speaking fish don't have webbed feet, from the initial post.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Dogfish are built just like snakeheads but they dont dig tunnels. Its a rat.

Ganzer


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

frenchriver1 said:


> Or we could jump to conclusions and go berserk about an invasive species invasion in MI... TV reporters, Fox News, the sky is falling!
> 
> Generally speaking fish don't have webbed feet, from the initial post.


Its a sasquatch making those 

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Got any pictures of your snake-head?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

dark colored and fast moving with webbed feet says muskrat to me.

I suppose it could be a mudpuppy or dogfish but neither will cause you any problems.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't think many open water fish would put themselves in jeopardy by voluntarily swimming in a narrow channel as described for any length of time.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I think you guys are confused,were talking about 2 different critters here.one post was a brown furry critter with possibly webbed feet,someone else looking at the cottage to rent took a pic of a fish.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If it was an animal with webbed feet, I would guess Muskrat, Beaver, Otter, or Mink. If it was a fish, I would guess Pike.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

During the spawn, the big catfish in my pond would dig out an area under a stump or board and lay eggs in the hollow. They would stick with them for a short period of time after they hatch and attack anything that disturbed the fry. Seems a little late for that.


----------

